
Show HN: Flask Seed App - andres
https://github.com/muicss/flaskapp
======
codenhagen
Looks interesting. As for the password hashing, have you tried the one built
in to Werkzeug?
[http://flask.pocoo.org/snippets/54/](http://flask.pocoo.org/snippets/54/)

Btw., I have a similar project (with a much smaller scope) at
[https://github.com/codenhagen/startflaskproject](https://github.com/codenhagen/startflaskproject).

~~~
andres
The Werkzeug password hasher looks interesting. It uses PBKDF2 under the hood
but bcrypt seems to be considered more secure:
[http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/4789/most-
secure...](http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/4789/most-secure-
password-hash-algorithms)

------
fiftyacorn
Have you tried the flask cookiecutter's?

~~~
andres
I wasn't aware of it but Cookiecutter looks interesting!

